# Recognizing A Stroke



## Rich Parsons (Nov 17, 2005)

*** From an e-mail I received ***



> *It only takes a minute to read this.
> *
> *RECOGNIZING A STROKE
> A neurologist says that if he can get to a stroke victim within 3 hours he can totally reverse the effects of a stroke ... totally. He said the trick was getting a stroke recognized, diagnosed an getting to the patient within 3 hours which is tough.
> ...


----------



## arnisador (Nov 17, 2005)

This is simple and easy to remember...thanks for sharing it!


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 17, 2005)

I remember when Gerald Ford was being interviewed at one time, he sounded and appeared to be inebriated.  Turns out he was having a stroke.  

Rich, this is a very good and simple way to recognize a stroke.  Thank you for posting!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanks Rich for that post. Eveyone should know how tell when a person is haveing a stroke or hart attack


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Nov 17, 2005)

Interesting.


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 17, 2005)

Rich,
A good list of basic symptoms.  However, it won't capture all those who suffer strokes because some symptoms do not always fall under that list.

Almost four years ago, I had a blinding pain in one of my eyes once (felt like somebody was sticking a knife into my brain) and couldn't see out of that eye for a while.  I had terrible migraine headaches thereafter for a year.  

At the hospital, I was referred to a whole battery of several tests at three different facilities, including MRIs (three at different intervals during the first two years).  I was told that I had a stroke at the time of the initial occurance.  The headaches were from the brain inflammations that followed the stroke (shown with MRIs).  We were never able to determine exactly what the inflammations were and the cause of them.  The MRI was to track them and if they got worse, then invasive exploration would be needed.  After three years of no change with MRI results, I count myself lucky I don't need to undergo the knife.  I thought it odd that the stroke could be manifested as severe eye pain.  

Perhaps there are different kinds of strokes? :idunno:

Actually, getting back into martial arts was what helped the symptoms decrease. The migraines are about gone, so I am hoping that is a good sign.  I've been told if I get another eye pain like that or an increase of migraines to come in for another MRI.  Knock on wood that I don't need another one for a long time.

At this point, I no longer stress about it.  I'm just happy to be able to continue with martial arts and spend time with my famiy.  I've decided I'm going to just live life and enjoy it.  Staying home worrying isn't going to help me or my family.  I'll take whatever comes along the way.

- Ceicei


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 17, 2005)

Long ago, at a previous job, one of the managers walked into the office...a nice, elderly lady.  She babbled something utterly incoherent, then calmly walked out.  No one thought anything of it, as she had a quirky sence of humor and liked to kid around.  She then proceeded to the smoking area outside, where she collapsed from a stroke.  Luckily, she eventually recovered, though she ended up retiring.

To this day, I wish I was able to recognize the impending stroke.

Cthulhu


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 18, 2005)

There are, indeed, more than one type of annurism (stroke is one) and not all symptoms are the same.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 18, 2005)

I think a stroke and an aneuryism are different, aren't they? A burst or leaking aneuryism can lead to a stroke, but that's a separate problem caused by the aneuryism?


----------

